

Eric Cantor succumbs to tea party challenger Tuesday - opendais
http://www.washingtonpost.com/local/virginia-politics/eric-cantor-faces-tea-party-challenge-tuesday/2014/06/10/17da5d20-f092-11e3-bf76-447a5df6411f_story.html

======
sp332
_a Cantor supporter shouted, “Get a job!”_

All you need to know about why Cantor lost.

